# Which Dell monitor should I look for .... HELP !!!!!!!



## chetan.g (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi folks,

I am starting this thread after a bit research on monitors and need your expert advice on the same.

Monitor purpose: Multimedia (games, videos) + normal internet surfing
Budget: 20000
Brand: Dell basically.
Size: 21 - 24 inches.
Scree type : Glossy !!! OR Matt !!! ... Confused 

After doing some research I was first inclined towards Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor(Black), but it has a glossy screen!! though I can manage my room lightning condition to adapt display, but I am not sure will reflect or not, So I tried a look in other models and find these ones:

Dell S2240L (Primarily)

Alternatives:
Dell U2414H 
Dell U2415H
Dell S2415H

Can some one guide me :
1. whether Ultrasharp is good over S series. 
2. If I buy an matt screen does the colour reporduction will be similar to glossy ones "s" series
3. Can Glossy screen could be converted to matt screen (just by attaching some screen outside).
4. Any other suggestions.

Folks pls share your experience coz I need the best of my buck.

- - - Updated - - -

Hello ???? please help any one !!!


----------

